#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [小說] 請問還有沒有關於龍的小說

## 薩克斯丁

因為 最近迷上了無畏...

所以一直很希望可以繼續看更多龍的小說

但是 第4集...

卡住拉!?

所以想問各位 有沒有其他關於龍的小說

而且...我希望是文筆比較吸引人注意人

就算是自創小說也OK

順便在這裡小問一下

請問各位看過「戰龍無畏」嗎?

有沒有人可以分享一下心得?

----------


## 野狼1991

哈哈,戰龍無畏真的很棒呢!!
無畏好可愛(耶!?
我好想跟他做朋友XDDD"
然後裡面中國人的個性的確描寫得很...恩...XD"
很符合那時的清朝XDDD"
然後作者把詩人變成龍了喔,感覺好好玩喔XD"
無畏是天祥耶XDDD"(耶?正氣歌阿?XDDDD"


關於龍的小說,奇幻基地應該很多吧ˊ3ˊ
還是是說"主角為龍"的小說嗎?
我知道"龍騎士"啦...很厚很厚很厚死獸,我沒勇氣去翻的書XD"(耶?
(有翻拍成電影
"尖牙與立爪"也可以去找找看喔ˊˇˋ



話說,"龍族"也不錯喔ˊˇˋ
我全套都有呢XDDD"

然後這陣子也有上龍殺手的小說(我是還沒去書局看啦,只有注意到而已
薩克斯丁可以多跑去書局晃 (耶?誰像我這麼閒喔?XD"


以上
我所略知這樣

----------


## 薩克斯丁

to 野狼1991

對呀 我也一直很喜歡無畏

他那個 說話的直率XD 個性毫不掩飾

如果無畏真的存在 我可以為了他 學勞倫斯說的

我可以為了無畏 不結婚




> 然後裡面中國人的個性的確描寫得很...恩...XD"


恩...這個 真的是 寫的很中國皇帝命的脾氣阿

而且 把天祥跟李白也扯進去了 真是甘拜下風

其實 我也一直很想看龍族

只是 最近小朋友+梅花鹿不夠多

因為小弟有個癖好

想看的小說一定用買的 很少跟人借

因為之前有個例子:
你看玩了沒阿!?
那個..等我一下拉 才看一半而已
你在不趕快看我就要借別人了
好拉 再給我2天時間
(直接從我手上抽走)
吼 這本書太熱門了 你晚點在看
(頓時間我只想打他頭)

所以 小弟幾乎零用錢都拿去買書了 (炸)

----------


## fwiflof

龍騎士看過了(←三本)
第一集推薦，第二三集要看的精采就要一點技巧了.....
線很多條，字很多，情節很亂，會看的很煩= =
建議是只追一條.....另依條大概翻過，接上時能懂就好


龍族沒看過，不過我只對封面上的龍有興趣.....(踹死)

其實要鍊鍊看小說速度....
阿幽我通常借一天就還了(炸)


我記的龍小說有人求過......是你嘛！？
總之板上有文，裡面的要不要看看再說....

----------


## arthur_889

喔!~~~~
網路上的行嗎
我推薦"龍龍龍"
和"人龍紀元"  :jcdragon-bad:

----------


## 薩克斯丁

to 冥府幽狼

...龍騎士 有點不是很喜歡看

所以沒辦法很投入看的說

然而...之前問小說的不是我

而且 好像也歷史悠久了

所以想看看有沒有新的

to arthur_889

這兩個作品 我會挑時間看的^^

謝謝你熱情的提供

--------------------------------
話說 我好像覺得戰龍無畏的第4集翻譯 好像停擺了

有人知道原因嗎?

打去出版社問不出個所以然...

----------


## fwiflof

並不久喔
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=52674
就是這篇啦

裡面介紹的滿多的(我也參一腳)
可以去看看吧^^

而且有時候老書才是王道

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

看到了arthur_889的回應建議之後自己也去找"龍龍龍"來看了
結果發現其實還不錯看耶　XD
只可惜一百零五章之後就不能免費看了....
(好想把剩下的一百七十章看完啊!!　 :jcdragon-bite: 　)

----------


## arthur_889

沒關係
我知道
她有出書
不過我有找到之前放在網路上的
只要有帳號就可以看呢  :jcdragon-bad:  
不用錢  :jcdragon-hug:  
我正打算買來收藏(荷包縮水.......  :jcdragon-@@:  
其實我在網路上還有挖到一大堆和龍有關的  :jcdragon-keke:  
只是這是其中我覺得最好的

http://www.dk101.com/Discuz/viewthre...&extra=&page=1

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

發現人龍紀元也不錯看耶

發現跟我的胃口非常合得來     :jcdragon-hug:  
(目前正想辦法匯錢買龍幣來把剩下的4-8集看完)

不過火龍大會打算把第九集續寫下去嗎?    :jcdragon-bad: 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
話說有人知道"龍諦"的"贊助本站"的"700-0311143-0532440(台灣匯款，此乃郵局帳戶，……(略)"的帳戶姓名是什麼嗎?? (好多"的".....)
因為我是要用入戶匯款所以必須要寫受款人的帳戶姓名.....(偏偏龍諦那邊又沒附註.....)

----------


## arthur_889

不知道耶
我蠻期待火龍大繼續寫
可是看樣子已經停擺ㄌ好久  :jcdragon-idle:  
不知道.....................
網路上好像有另一個版本..真奇怪.  :jcdragon-scratch:  
這邊還有一篇長篇小說....裡頭的龍都壯烈犧牲...不錯看啦  :jcdragon-tea:  
《龍族聯盟》
有誰可以推薦好看的小說?  :jcdragon-pray:

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

我把人龍紀元全看完啦!!!!!~~~

不過.....一下子就把全部的劇情看完有點勉強....

讓我現在衝擊太大快崩潰啦!!~~~ (學小沃記憶衝擊崩潰貌)
(呃啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊~~~)

突然有種"我受夠了!~"的無力感......
(全部都給哈那玩就好了啊!!!!)

結論:我比較推薦看前三集....

　　 對哈納之陰險計謀有興趣的人再把剩的五集看完就好.....

　　 想當初我等著看後五集的時候都一直想著小沃....

　　 現在看完哈納的計謀就不太想理他了.....<囧>!!

----------


## 雷德托爾

以龍為主題的小說 目前我看過的有

.單純以龍為主的
尖牙與利爪

.龍與人類在一起冒險的
戰龍無畏
銀龍騎士
龍騎士
龍與地下城
龍族
地海戰記

.以下是龍多半以人類型態出現的
龍使(限制級)
龍的溫柔殺伐
龍的調教法則(限制級)

要是想多了解龍 我並不推薦台灣人寫的這些輕小說
因為他們完全是把龍當成人類在寫 寫得"非常人類"完全失去了龍的特質
所以還是建議以外國作家寫的純龍小說為主

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

聽說<尖牙與利爪>只是把八點檔連續劇的角色從人類變成會吃生肉的龍而已....

所以就直接跳過沒興趣了  


話說就<人龍紀元>總體而言其實還算不錯看啦

都還滿有連慣性的 

順便附上看<人龍紀元>的網址

http://www.dc0101.com/novel/author.php?id=48842f8638865
(龍諦-小說領域)

----------


## 犬上咩咩仔

作為主角或發揮重大作用的有

龍騎士三部曲

恐龍文明三部曲

龍船長

暫時只能想到這麼多。

----------


## 神

龍騎士很好看呢
一開始可能有一點烦
但是後來你會越來愈覺得好看
作者寫這本書
是他從小到大寫出來的
一開始的用詞簡單
但是後來會覺得越來越有深度






這書我從國小二年級看到國小六年級陪伴了我五年的時光
真的很好看!!!

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

> 龍騎士看過了(←三本)
> 第一集推薦，第二三集要看的精采就要一點技巧了.....
> 線很多條，字很多，情節很亂，會看的很煩= =
> 建議是只追一條.....另依條大概翻過，接上時能懂就好
> 
> 
> 龍族沒看過，不過我只對封面上的龍有興趣.....(踹死)
> 
> 其實要鍊鍊看小說速度....
> ...




龍騎士第四部等了N年了!!!
外國有出來了嗎?
台灣都沒看欸=A=

----------


## 夜陌客

> 龍騎士第四部等了N年了!!!
> 外國有出來了嗎?
> 台灣都沒看欸=A=


龍騎士4台灣已經進來一段時間喔!
(我指的是中文譯本)
(書面是綠龍嘎!)
各家連鎖書局和網路應該都能找到^^
我也蠻喜歡看龍騎士的WWW

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

龍的小說嗎~~
魔獸系列有很多有關龍的出場畫面
我家裡有兩本關於龍的
魔獸世界-巨龍之夜
魔獸爭霸-巨龍傳奇

------------下面是巨龍傳奇的線上版漫畫(有點血)---------
這個網址直接貼上，分六捲~~一捲一捲看就行~~
http://dm.99manga.com/Comic/7130/

----------


## 龍o瞳

龍的小說嘎~
我以前 (其實沒很久~差不多2個月前XD) 看過一本叫做"龍火"的書~
裡面的龍出現次數超少的!!!  :jcdragon-mad:   :jcdragon-mad-ebby:  
而且是從後面才出現 (前面只有出現過一次) !!!
還有~
你看完後會覺得傻眼  :jcdragon-idle:  在這裡就不說了~想傻眼的就去找找吧XD

----------


## 樂小狼

!!!!!

我也好喜歡無畏!!!三本一次看光光xd
家裡收藏的好好的+   +正在等作者大大出第四級~

((無畏：神風!

˙ˇ˙我愛上勞倫斯了

----------


## 輝煌的狼族

龍騎士的千年誓約．
算是『騎誓』的小說，不過故事中角色們的坐騎大多都有關龍，故事內容也很棒，是龍族與人類的糾紛
裡面故事的是定也很不錯，建議去看看．

----------

